# Non-resident hunter numbers down



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

According to the Game & Fish, sales of non-resident hunting licenses in ND are only at 1/2 of last years sales. That should be good news for all those that dislike non-res hunters.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gas will be atleast $1200.00 for me this year, hotel food ect. another 4-500

Pheasant cost me about $200.00 / lb :lol: each trip ouch

Now throw in another 2-3000 thousand a year for my dogs and they get closer to about $300.00 each bird

I sure hope my wife doesn't read this :wink:

I don't have any other vices


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You better not get skunked when you come here


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm, just spend lots of $$$$$ up here we love it :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> You better not get skunked when you come here


Well said, could run as high as $900 per bird.... Bobm, what is your wife's e-mail, she should know this.... :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Bobm said:


> I sure hope my wife doesn't read this :wink:


There are 3 prices for everything:

1 The price you tell her you paid

2 The price you paid

3 The price you pay when she finds out how much you really paid.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> Gas will be atleast $1200.00 for me this year, hotel food ect. another 4-500
> 
> Pheasant cost me about $200.00 / lb :lol: each trip ouch
> 
> ...


Bob......are you coming up here or going to Kansas?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > Gas will be atleast $1200.00 for me this year, hotel food ect. another 4-500
> ...


hopefully both


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

The amount of land has decreased as well so it should feel about the same I guess...


----------

